# Stitch remover



## MAYNEMAG (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, everyone I was wondering if anyone could tell me of a website that has an instrument similar to Peggy's stitch eraser and the Peanut for removing stitches. I ran across one a long time ago and should have bought it when I saw it. I thought it might be quite a bit cheaper, $80.00 for peggy's is quite ridiculous I think. I have tried using a hair trimmer but have varying results. I think it was on sale for $39.95 at the time.I wish I would have bookmarked the site. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Last time we bought one it was the Peanut and got it from embroidery.com. I think it was about $50. I personally can't stand them but I have one operator that is very, very good at it.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been using a $10 moustache/sideburn trimmer that I bought at Longs Drugs.....works fine for me.


----------



## northeastchap (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, i use a normal plastic razor one without a moveable head, jus gently run it over back of design and it takes off the running stitch, turn your garment over and rub the stitch it should come off fine.


----------



## EmbroideryImages (May 14, 2006)

I have peanut as well. About the only time I use the peanut is with a large amount of fill stitches otherwise I use an exacto knife. Beth sure to have a fresh blade with each project and a very light hand. Even still the most skilled person will have problems with the less stable fabrics such as wicking type knits and more dense fabrics. Works best in area that are going to be covered completely.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I modified a moustache/sideburn trimmer that I bought at Wally-World, I carefully reground the top edge/angle of the upper blade and the bottom edge/angle of the bottom blade. This brought the blades to a point rather than the rounded/smooth edge that won't cut skin when used for personal grooming. With the sharp edge you can "erase" all stitching, be sure to do it from the back and don't go thru the backing, the top stitches will brush right away.

This is the reason that these trimmers for embroidery are more expensive, they are made for grooming then they are modified, tested and repackaged for their new function. Doing this add more work to the final product.


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll have to check this out, I've always just used a seam ripper and it takes forever.


----------



## sds357 (Jan 4, 2007)

I never liked peggy stitch eraser. I always use an exacto and my trimmers.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've used almost everything mentioned but always return to the electric stitch eraser. The speed it works at and the accuracy it gives me is worth the extra cost. Yes, it may not be for some but with practice it will give excellent results. It takes a gentle hand, get a bit heavy and the fabric is destroyed.


----------

